# Made pops brine bacon, meh



## deuc224 (Dec 19, 2017)

Just wanted to say that pops brine is an insult to making bacon because it has ruined bacon for me period!  Pops i will never forgive you for this, i cannot eat store bought bacon anymore because its so salty, i need that slightly sweet and salty flavor that i cant get anywhere else but my kitchen thanks to you.  Pops, in all sincerity, thank you for sharing your brine recipe and allowing me to taste what your family has done for years.  Again sir I greatly appreciate it immensely.  Cheers sir and thank you again.  If you havent done it, you are sleeping on a great recipe.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 20, 2017)

Dang. Nice. Post. 
Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2017)

Yep, once you have made your own bacon, it's hard to go back to store bought!
Al


----------

